# Rainy days and quiet evenings.



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

I'm officially part of the two day sweater club. 

This one was inspired by a certain natural/oatmeal color scheme that I have achieved twice, now....and failed to achieve this go 'round..... but who's complaining ?
The blend turned out well, I think.....and Lori says I outdid myself on this one, so....... she is really impressed with the overall feel and fit I ended up with, as well. Nothing like steady progress, I reckon.

I started out with 56 stitches K2P2 with a 24 inch #17 for the bottom ribbing, then switched to a 40 inch #36 for the body. I only have one 36 circular so far (my 32 inch is en route :bouncy: ) so I switched to #19s when I split for sleeve holes.... The looser knit lower looks good on Rachel, but I know now to aim for using the same size needle throughout, hence and forth. I knit with 11 strands for the body and sleeves, adding two more mohair for the neck, knitting that with 44 stitches, K2P2, about a foot long.
Here are the humble beginnings..... note the ever-present quart jar of coffee/cream (from the Jersey, of course) and maple syrup to lightly sweeten the mood.










Here is how far I got the first evening.









Here we are shaping up nicely. I finished the body and neck in one day's knitting and put both sleeves on in another.



















.....and, my ever willing model. 


















I'm...umm, starting another one this morning.
The ground is wet, and, well...the work is caught up....for the most part, really.
I think I'll go black/gray with number 5........


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Wow great progress and very nice sweater I might add!


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Nice but I just could not bear to have something like that around my neck! I'd feel like I was suffocating!

Have you ever done a sweater with a lower neckline? A V neck perhaps?
Love the chunkyness of your work.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

I don't think I could bring myself to do a V-neck......and I'm unsure of the finishing procedure on a chunky crew neck.....BUT, I would like to venture into sweater coats as soon as I get turtlenecks perfect in every way. Sweater coats should be easy on the neck, no matter how chunky or fluffy they get, no ?


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Probably!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I'm loving those colors!!

Please bring up what ever you're working on to the Weekend next month. I just can'[t imagine needles that large and the amount of yarn you're working with. 

Time to teach the teacher, I guess/

And Yes, I'll show you cables and the kitchener stitch.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

* imagines to self...... cables and Kitcheners......*

With _these_ powers, I could become a *super* (sweater) hero !!!


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

ROFL! I love the colors too, and your model does very well.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Tim,
Are those the needles that have a light at the tips??


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Naw. Those are Addi's 36s.....they make them plastic with a clear tip.
I wish they were metal just like their smaller sizes, but the plastic ones are smooth enough to get the job done.

Did you know it hasn't ever dried out, and it's been raining on and off the last few days....including a pretty good run last evening and night ?
I've kept occupied, throughout....










Here's a closer of the neck and upper colors.
It started out going to be a dark sweater, but as I was finishing the bottom ribbing and starting the body, inspiration struck again.

60 stitches on 32 inch 19s, 6-7 strands. The neck is 40 stitches, one strand chunky country blue wool, 5 strands pretty fluffy mohair in various blues, K2P2 on 24 inch 19s.










This is going to get out of hand.
I already have my color schemes planned out for the next half dozen super chunky sweaters.


----------

